# Deployment and Bulking



## Motaba (1 Sep 2011)

I'm going on my first deployment soon as IT support. Was wondering if its possible to hit the weights often?...Seeing as the food is free and ample, might aswell make the best of it.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2011)

Telling people where you are deploying to might help............


----------



## Motaba (1 Sep 2011)

My bad....Italy for sure, possibly Kuwait.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2011)

Motaba said:
			
		

> Italy for sure,



I can't speak for Trapani but in Sigonella it is not difficult to hit the gym at NAS 1 (the base is split in 2 locations : NAS 1 is the admin side and NAS 2 is the airfield)


----------



## Motaba (1 Sep 2011)

Most of my group are going to Trapani, but they want me in Naples(that can change). So on the base itself they have a good weight room? From what i hear from Trapani, they don't have much.

In Naples, we'll be roomed up in a 5 star hotel....they usually have kickass fitness rooms. I guess I'm asking cuz from my coc, was told you have little free time.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2011)

Motaba said:
			
		

> So on the base itself they have a good weight room?



I can't speak for Trapani and i certainly can't speak for Naples. I was based out of Sigonella the entire time. NAS 1 at Sigonella has good gym facilities. Thats all i can tell you. Not all 5-star hotels in Italy have gym facilities.


----------

